# White Faced Lutino



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

This is Jasper (J.J.) Jackson I liked both names so I figured why not use both. he has not been sexed so could be a female but he makes lots of noises about 5 or 6 months I got him in March. When I got him he had no tail feathers he was being picked on by some larger birds. But now he has one lonely tail feather hope more come in soon


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

is her eyes red or black?? i cant tell from the pics..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww hes adorable


----------



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

As far as I can tell they are black


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

from what i understand, all white birds with black eyes are clear eyed pieds. the wf inos are to have redish pink eyes. if im correct. my pair produces this mutation. sometimes red, most times not. mostly heavey pieds. 
but i could be wrong, but pretty sure. either way you have your self an adorable tiel.
congrats and kudos to you,


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw cute, I love white tiels


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is just too cute  such pure white!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so gorgeous im on the look out myself for a wf lutino but its asking for a miracle where i am lol


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty! JJ is a good name either way.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Awww so gorgeous im on the look out myself for a wf lutino but its asking for a miracle where i am lol


I'm not sure if it was a WF Lutino but I do know I saw an all white one in a pet store several months ago.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I love the all white black eyes. I belive there a bit harder to come by. 
But any all white tiel has my eyes peeled


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a whiteface lutino and she has bluegrey eyes which means she is split pied! And Lindsey She was a rare find i never can find them here and happened to find her at a bird fair. Also there was a breeder there a few years ago with tons of whiteface lutinos and i bought another one as a mate to ivory but end up selling him


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yes it is split. But not a lutino. Rather a whiteface clear pied. 
Which I adore this mutation


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yellow/white bird red eyes. Lutino
All white bird red eyes. Whiteface lutino
All white bird blue grey eyes. Whiteface clear pied. 
Clear things up a bit


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

All white bird blue grey eyes. Whiteface clear pied. 
Clear things up a bit 
-----------------------------------
Nope...a lutino Whiteface split to pied will have the blue grey eyes.

A clear pied will have a black pupil and a brown iris.

To determine what the bird is a flashlight can be indirectly shown on the eye to see what colors the pupil and iris are.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Split to pied. Did not know. I was refering to black eyes brown iris. 
I never knew there were a diffrence till now. Makes sence. 
I assumed all dark eyed was just pied. 
I like the "nope" comment that made laugh haha. 
Thanks for clearing things up


----------



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

I held him under my lamp and the eyes look to me more of a deep grayishbrown color its a dark color but they are not red like my lutino I had years ago. I wandered about that when I got him I noticed he didn't have red eyes but I had not heard of another mutation combination that could result in a white bird. Learn something new everyday. So he is either an white face clear pied or a lutino white face split to pied I can't really tell if the eyes are brown /black or dark gray/black as I have nothing to compare them to. The pupil looks black but im not sure if the eye color is a very deep grey/blue or if its brown


----------



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried to get some better eye pictures but my batteries crapped out on me but I do have a few more.








See my nice Crest








Give me some scritches








Attack Attack


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Well if I'm correct and like she said. Black pupil to brown iris is the clear pieds. 
Idk if they can have a blue grey pupil and brown iris as well. 
I belive if the iris is brown you have your self a beautiful clear pied. 
In which I'm jelious haha.


----------

